# Paper Mache Dragon Head



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw Lady Nyxie posted this on Facebook, and thought it too cool not to share. It's a Paper Mache "Maleficent" Dragon head. It's amazing what some folks can make with paper mache.

http://papermacheblog.com/2012/07/01/commission-paper-mache-dragon.aspx#fb


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous dragon!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I follow Dan's blog too. Isn't that a beautiful peice?! Love the LEDs as well. Gotta get that guy into Halloween!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally amazing work. Love to have that hanging on my wall.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

that is friggin amazing,the light up eyes really shows off this piece!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I also am a Dan the Monster Man follower. I have one of his books. His work is really incredible!!!
Spooky1 I agree with you whole heartedly, it's amazing what some can do with paper mache.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

He does some amazing work. A real inspiration with paper mache and like Stolloween he is so generous in sharing his craftsmanship howto.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

damm. that is impressive.


----------



## danmonsterman (May 23, 2011)

*Thank you!*

I am a member of this forum. I love the people on here. You are my kind of people. Imagine how flattered and honored I was to see my dragon, Malecifent, posted on here! And the comments that followed are even more humbling. For what it's worth, I made this as a commission for a Disney fan. He wanted me to make the dragon as close as possible to the original, cartoon version of Malecifent from "Sleeping Beauty." I posted it on my blog (www.papermacheblog.com) before shipping it off. I never expected such a response. Thank you all so much!
Dan


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Dan, good to see you out here! Your work is amazing and very inspirational. Your take on Malecifent is spot on! You are one of the people whose work inspired me to try my had at paper mache!  Sorry to gush, love your work!


----------



## typoagain (Feb 27, 2012)

* Freakin' Awesome!*


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Killer piece. That is beautiful!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: That is simply gorgeous! Wow! I am beyond impressed, it looks JUST LIKE the dragon in Sleeping Beauty......Paper and flour and glue, huh? That is crazy...oh, don't forget to add a HUGE portion of talent to manipulate the paper and flour and glue into something as awe inspiring as this dragon. That is the key that so many of us beginners forget, when I end up with a glop of dried paste that doesn't really look like anything.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nicely done! No, wait -- that's not right . . . Amazing! Superb! Both the likeness and the craftsmanship.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

danmonsterman said:


> *Imagine how flattered and honored I was to see my dragon, Malecifent, posted on here! And the comments that followed are even more humbling.*


I really admire people who kick ass at stuff like this (and know they do) and respond humbly to praise. My only question is how does he achieve the smooth surface? What paper material is used?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

He uses cloth as a final layer.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Saw the dragons and became a fan, saw dark butterfly and became a fan for life!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> He uses cloth as a final layer.


Ripped t-shirts? 100% cotton material?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

danmonsterman said:


> I am a member of this forum. I love the people on here. You are my kind of people.


Dan, big fan of your work! The Dragon rocks! I feel honored that you consider us as your kind of people!

Lord Homicide,
It's been a little while since I read one of his books, but I believe he uses old bed sheets for the cloth mache...


----------

